# Cleaning and disenfecting cutting boards.



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2020)

Here's a way to get all the nicks and scratches and clean up your cutting boards as well as disinfecting them.
My own invention.  It even gets out tomato and mustard stains.

And you can do two or three at once. 

Use rubber gloves because you will be using bleach full strength.

On the cutting board lay down a piece of paper towel.
Sprinkle bleach full strength on it till it's covered.
Next lay another cutting board on top of that one.
And cover again with a paper towel and sprinkle bleach on it.

Let the boards sit for about a half an hour.

When you separate them they will be clean as a whistle and any scratches will be gone.

Then of course wash and rinse them thoroughly.  Bleach is chlorine and in small quantities is not harmful.

I wish I had taken before and after pictures.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Great method!

I'm fastidious when it comes to disinfecting my cutting boards, too.

Myself, board is rinsed off after use, and using a cloth soaked in bleach, I scrub the board well, then rinse and dry.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Great method!
> 
> I'm fastidious when it comes to disinfecting my cutting boards, too.
> 
> Myself, board is rinsed off after use, and using a cloth soaked in bleach, I scrub the board well, then rinse and dry.


The soaked paper towels can be dropped in the toilet and left there. They will also help cleaning.


----------



## gennie (Sep 14, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> The soaked paper towels can be dropped in the toilet and left there. They will also help cleaning.


In toilet = be sure to rinse thoroughly before using another cleaner.  Some, when mixed with bleach, form a toxic gas.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> The soaked paper towels can be dropped in the toilet and left there. They will also help cleaning.


The old "double-whammy" approach!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

gennie said:


> In toilet = be sure to rinse thoroughly before using another cleaner.  Some, when mixed with bleach, form a toxic gas.


Yes... all too easy to forget about.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 14, 2020)

We've used Farberware "polymer" cutting boards, for years.  No nicks, no scratches, and easily cleaned in the dishwasher after use.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2020)

Don M. said:


> We've used Farberware "polymer" cutting boards, for years.  No nicks, no scratches, and easily cleaned in the dishwasher after use.


The ones I have are from Dollarama.  I have four at a time going.  I'm cutting onions on one and celery on another.  If you don't get nicks and scratches you're knives are not sharp enough.

I don't have a dishwasher so I have to rely on do it yourself skills.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2020)

gennie said:


> In toilet = be sure to rinse thoroughly before using another cleaner.  Some, when mixed with bleach, form a toxic gas.


A couple of flushes and the chlorine is gone.  But I never use toxic cleaners.  Usually just javex with a brush does the trick.


----------



## win231 (Sep 14, 2020)

It looks like your cutting boards are plastic or polymer.  Full-strength bleach may not damage them.
Mine are bamboo & I only use dish soap & hot water.   I don't really have to be concerned because I don't prepare raw or cooked meat.  But if I liked meat, I'd follow advice I heard - Use a separate cutting board for meat only to prevent cross contamination.


----------



## Jules (Sep 14, 2020)

You don’t flush the paper towel down, do you?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> It looks like your cutting boards are plastic or polymer.  Full-strength bleach may not damage them.
> Mine are bamboo & I only use dish soap & hot water.   I don't really have to be concerned because I don't prepare raw or cooked meat.


I'm thinking a weaker solution of bleach would work on bamboo.  I know they use bleach to lighten the color of wood.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> It looks like your cutting boards are plastic or polymer.  Full-strength bleach may not damage them.
> Mine are bamboo & I only use dish soap & hot water.   I don't really have to be concerned because I don't prepare raw or cooked meat.


Extracted from the web...

"In a test where food was cut on boards then not washed, the wooden boards were free of bacteria the next day and the bacteria thrived on plastic boards. Wood does have natural antibacterial properties simply through its capillary action that wicks away moisture from the surface".


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2020)

Jules said:


> You don’t flush the paper towel down, do you?


Yes I do.  After you let it soak it's no different than toilet paper.  I don't have a septic tank.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Extracted from the web...
> 
> "In a test where food was cut on boards then not washed, the wooden boards were free of bacteria the next day and the bacteria thrived on plastic boards. Wood does have natural antibacterial properties simply through its capillary action that wicks away moisture from the surface".


I wouldn't trust that method of not washing or wiping any kind of a board as a scientific test.

Commercial establishments use polymer or plastic cutting boards for preparing food.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I wouldn't trust that method of not washing or wiping any kind of a board as a scientific test.


No, and me neither, but the findings are interesting.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> No, and me neither, but the findings are interesting.


I worked for a company that sold commercial size cutting boards and counter tops to commercial establishments.
There was a rumor started that plastic cutting boards harbored bacteria and wood didn't.

The company disputed that claim quickly with scientific evidence.  The cuts in wood with a knife are much deeper than plastic or polymer.  That's where the bacteria hides out.


----------



## Jules (Sep 14, 2020)

Just was doing some research for prices of cutting boards since I need replacements.  

Ours go in the dishwasher.  

One thing that showed up was that wood was the best. That’s what Gordon Ramsey uses.  Someone else also does his clean up.  

DH has an old board that his late brother made in high school.  A house sitter put it in the dishwasher so the wood separated.  Now I just use it to place hot dishes on.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I worked for a company that sold commercial size cutting boards and counter tops to commercial establishments.
> There was a rumor started that plastic cutting boards harbored bacteria and wood didn't.
> 
> The company disputed that claim quickly with scientific evidence.  The cuts in wood with a knife are much deeper than plastic or polymer.  That's where the bacteria hides out.


I can believe it.

Being the fuss-nut that I am, if something (anything) has been exposed to something yucky, it get's disinfected automatically whether it needs it or not.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

Mine is a 40 year old handmade cutting board made from a variety of different woods which I use lemon juice and salt to clean & disinfect


----------



## win231 (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Extracted from the web...
> 
> "In a test where food was cut on boards then not washed, the wooden boards were free of bacteria the next day and the bacteria thrived on plastic boards. Wood does have natural antibacterial properties simply through its capillary action that wicks away moisture from the surface".


I remember reading that wood is antibacterial.  But technically, bamboo is not wood; it's a type of grass.  But it's supposed to be antibacterial anyway.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2020)

Jules said:


> Just was doing some research for prices of cutting boards since I need replacements.
> 
> Ours go in the dishwasher.
> 
> ...


He uses the wood boards because it saves the knife edge.  Hard plastic or polymer dulls a blade.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> I remember reading that wood is antibacterial.  But technically, bamboo is not wood; it's a type of grass.  But it's supposed to be antibacterial anyway.


Very interesting and good to know.


----------



## Jules (Sep 14, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> He uses the wood boards because it saves the knife edge. Hard plastic or polymer dulls a blade.


 I really don’t give two hoots what Gordon uses.  Not sure why I even posted that, just that it popped up in my search.
I’ll be sticking to a plastic or polymer.


----------



## win231 (Sep 14, 2020)

Jules said:


> I really don’t give two hoots what Gordon uses.  Not sure why I even posted that, just that it popped up in my search.
> I’ll be sticking to a plastic or polymer.


^^^ NO, NO!  You must use what Gordon uses.  It's the law.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

I use both but clean them differently.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 14, 2020)

My favorite wooden cutting board which has outlasted several others that I hardly ever used, is older than I am. My father made it for my mother. Usually cleaned with just water and one of those green scrubbing pads, a little lather added if I’d cut meat on it, rinsed thoroughly, air dried.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

In speaking for myself, I sure don't fuss over my cutting boards, a little bleach, followed by a few drops of dish detergent, rinse, dry, and my boards are fresh and clean and ready for the next meal.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 15, 2020)

I use vinegar on mine. It's supposed to be anti-bacterial but not nearly as toxic as bleach.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 15, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> In speaking for myself, I sure don't fuss over my cutting boards, a little bleach, followed by a few drops of dish detergent, rinse, dry, and my boards are fresh and clean and ready for the next meal.


I would be doing that all day.  That's why I have 5 cutting boards.  I admire people who clean up as they go along but that's not me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I use vinegar on mine. It's supposed to be anti-bacterial but not nearly as toxic as bleach.


Wow, I didn't know.

Will be giving it a try!

Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I would be doing that all day.  That's why I have 5 cutting boards.  I admire people who clean up as they go along but that's not me.


For me, Camper, working/cooking around a mess just doesn't cut it, I have to cleanup as I go. With me it's not an option, it's a necessity.

Always been that way.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Mine is a 40 year old handmade cutting board made from a variety of different woods which I use lemon juice and salt to clean & disinfect


Love your lemon juice and salt trick, Keesha!

I must try that, too!

Just regular table salt, or do you use something other than?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Love your lemon juice and salt trick, Keesha!
> 
> I must try that, too!
> 
> Just regular table salt, or do you use something other than?


Just a regular lemon and regular table salt , however, I must warn  you that if you have any little nicks or cuts on your hands, you’ll feel it so best done with gloves.

I personally like this idea with wood since wood is a natural porous material so holds in whatever you’re cleaning it with. The lemon and salt not only disinfect it but leave a pleasant taste even after rinsing if you get what I mean. I’ve used some cleaners on this cutting board and tasted them in the next food I prepared


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Just a regular lemon and regular table salt , however, I must warn  you that if you have any little nicks or cuts on your hands, you’ll feel it so best done with gloves.
> 
> I personally like this idea with wood since wood is a natural porous material so holds in whatever you’re cleaning it with. The lemon and salt not only disinfect it but leave a pleasant taste even after rinsing if you get what I mean. I’ve used some cleaners on this cutting board and tasted them in the next food I prepared


Thanks for all, Keesha. 

Can't wait to try it!

I'll post a follow-up here after I do.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 15, 2020)

If soap and water is good enough to kill the Covid on our skin why bother bleaching a cutting board? Bacteria doesn't last as long on hard surfaces as they does on skin.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> If soap and water is good enough to kill the Covid on our skin why bother bleaching a cutting board? Bacteria doesn't last as long on hard surfaces as they does on skin.


When it comes to preparing the likes of poultry, one can never be too careful, hence the use of bleach, etc.

I myself would not trust a simple soap and water wash of a cutting board after preparing poultry.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 16, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> The soaked paper towels can be dropped in the toilet and left there. They will also help cleaning.



NO!! Please do not do this! Paper towels are not designed to dissolve in water as TP is, and will block pipes. 

Same with those misnamed "flushable" wipes. They create horrendous clogs in city pipes.

Do not flush paper towels, wipes or facial tissues—they clog your pipes and our pumps!


----------



## peppermint (Sep 16, 2020)

d


Lethe200 said:


> NO!! Please do not do this! Paper towels are not designed to dissolve in water as TP is, and will block pipes.
> 
> Same with those misnamed "flushable" wipes. They create horrendous clogs in city pipes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 16, 2020)

Lethe200 said:


> NO!! Please do not do this! Paper towels are not designed to dissolve in water as TP is, and will block pipes.
> 
> Same with those misnamed "flushable" wipes. They create horrendous clogs in city pipes.
> 
> Do not flush paper towels, wipes or facial tissues—they clog your pipes and our pumps!



Nah I disagree.  If you let them soak they fall apart just as easily as toilet paper and some days the toilet paper clogs the pipes.  
I agree with not using flushable wipes.  Different materials.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> When it comes to preparing the likes of poultry, one can never be too careful, hence the use of bleach, etc.
> 
> I myself would not trust a simple soap and water wash of a cutting board after preparing poultry.


Fish is bad as well and so is meat.  And we could add eggs to that as well.


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2020)

Lethe200 said:


> NO!! Please do not do this! Paper towels are not designed to dissolve in water as TP is, and will block pipes.
> 
> Same with those misnamed "flushable" wipes. They create horrendous clogs in city pipes.
> 
> Do not flush paper towels, wipes or facial tissues—they clog your pipes and our pumps!


Yup.  When my mom was still with us, her nurse flushed "Flushables."  Our plumber was very happy about that check I wrote him.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> When it comes to preparing the likes of poultry, one can never be too careful, hence the use of bleach, etc.
> 
> I myself would not trust a simple soap and water wash of a cutting board after preparing poultry.


All I know is I do not recall anyone suggesting disinfection after handling chicken, only soap and water and I never got sick. But how about this note? I saw a chef say to make sure you wash the sink after handling the bird. This because the water is splashing as you clean. Makes sense. I rinse all other meats before I handle them because of the butcher blade used to cutting them is seldom cleaned regularly.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 16, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> All I know is I do not recall anyone suggesting disinfection after handling chicken, only soap and water and I never got sick. But how about this note? I saw a chef say to make sure you wash the sink after handling the bird. This because the water is splashing as you clean. Makes sense. I rinse all other meats before I handle them because of the butcher blade used to cutting them is seldom cleaned regularly.


I agree with the chef, I always wash the sink out with a bleach solution when I'm done preparing poultry. I take no chances.

Knives, bowls, whatever I use get's tossed into the bleach and water solution.

Never had food poisoning related to my home-cooking, no upset tummies in the house, nothing. Stringent food-safe practices take nothing more than a few extra minutes, and the payoff IMO is well worth the time and effort. It boils down to peace of mind for me. 

Yes, I rinse meat such as pork chops, roasts, etc, before preparing. Aside from contaminated blades, we don't know how the cuts of meat were handled prior to packaging.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 16, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Fish is bad as well and so is meat.  And we could add eggs to that as well.


Yes, to all the above.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 17, 2020)

I just went online to see how to wash a cutting board and it turns out everyone here is right-soap, bleach (no need for full strength), vinegar, salt are all good.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 17, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I just went online to see how to wash a cutting board and it turns out everyone here is right-soap, bleach (no need for full strength), vinegar, salt are all good.


I showed the easy way to use bleach. Full strength takes out all the scratches and stains. A white board looks like new. And you don't need much. Just a sprinkle .


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 17, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> If soap and water is good enough to kill the Covid on our skin why bother bleaching a cutting board? Bacteria doesn't last as long on hard surfaces as they does on skin.


Why are you so opposed to bleach? It's chlorine. It's used in the water supply and swimming pools. You rinse your hands every day in running water that has chlorine in it. On a cutting board it removes stains. Soap and water doesn't.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 17, 2020)

And then there is this......


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 17, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> And then there is this......
> 
> View attachment 123029


ROFLMAO!


----------



## Irwin (Sep 17, 2020)

Don't most restaurants use plastic cutting boards/surfaces? How are they kept clean? In case anyone here has worked in a restaurant, maybe you could respond.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Why are you so opposed to bleach? It's chlorine. It's used in the water supply and swimming pools. You rinse your hands every day in running water that has chlorine in it. On a cutting board it removes stains. Soap and water doesn't.


Where do I say I'm opposed to bleach? House hold bleach is not the chlorine used in pools. If you have stains in your cutting board you need to up the quality or rinse it immediately after you use it. My soap Dawn removes every thing I need it to do. I never have to be concerned bout stains and have never once disinfected my cutting boards other than a washing with soap & water.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 17, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Don't most restaurants use plastic cutting boards/surfaces? How are they kept clean? In case anyone here has worked in a restaurant, maybe you could respond.


Restaurants do not use wooden cutting boards as a safety precaution (in fact, the FDA often prohibits the use of wooden boards in food establishments). This is because wood is often ridden with minute scratches and imperfections which can harbor bacteria despite cleaning. The alternative, hard plastic cutting boards, are much safer as they are easier to clean and because contaminants cannot cling to and reside within the plastic surface.


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Why are you so opposed to bleach? It's chlorine. It's used in the water supply and swimming pools. You rinse your hands every day in running water that has chlorine in it. On a cutting board it removes stains. Soap and water doesn't.


Probably because the chlorine in a swimming pool & the water supply is very diluted.  And we're not going to drink it.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 17, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Restaurants do not use wooden cutting boards as a safety precaution (in fact, the FDA often prohibits the use of wooden boards in food establishments). This is because wood is often ridden with minute scratches and imperfections which can harbor bacteria despite cleaning. The alternative, hard plastic cutting boards, are much safer as they are easier to clean and because contaminants cannot cling to and reside within the plastic surface.



So that kind of contradicts the articles that say wood is more sanitary than plastic cutting boards.


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2020)

Irwin said:


> So that kind of contradicts the articles that say wood is more sanitary than plastic cutting boards.


Reminds me of the termite-control business.  Companies that only use poison gas told me Orange Oil is not effective.
Companies that use Orange Oil & other non-toxic methods will say theirs is safe & effective.  (It is).

I use bamboo boards & I wash with dish soap & hot water.  But, I only prepare fruits & vegetables; no meat.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> Probably because the chlorine in a swimming pool & the water supply is very diluted.  And we're not going to drink it.


So then? What the heck is your point?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 18, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Where do I say I'm opposed to bleach? House hold bleach is not the chlorine used in pools. If you have stains in your cutting board you need to up the quality or rinse it immediately after you use it. My soap Dawn removes every thing I need it to do. I never have to be concerned bout stains and have never once disinfected my cutting boards other than a washing with soap & water.


Chlorine is chlorine and household bleach is chlorine.
That's you. You simply cannot remove tomato or mustard stains off a white plastic cutting board just with soap and water. I find that you like to contradict any thing I suggest as a tip. I get plenty of likes. How can you immediately rinse a cutting board if you are still using it. I have two or three going when I am preparing food which is two or three times a day. I wash up all at one time. I let the dishes soak first.

Chlorine is chlorine, so the chlorine in bleach is the same as the chlorine in drinking water and in a swimming pool. In fact, you can use chlorine bleach to treat a swimming pool or to treat drinking water.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 18, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Don't most restaurants use plastic cutting boards/surfaces? How are they kept clean? In case anyone here has worked in a restaurant, maybe you could respond.


Our company sold cutting boards to places that prepared food. Small cutting boards go into the dishwashers and the water is hot. Counter tops are inspected by the health department. I'm not sure what they use. They even made stirring paddles for soup in the hospitals out of that material.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> Probably because the chlorine in a swimming pool & the water supply is very diluted.  And we're not going to drink it.


You do drink it in minute quantities.
The invention of chlorine in the water supply stopped cholera in the drinking water. This was in England and there's quite a story about how it came about.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 18, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I use vinegar on mine. It's supposed to be anti-bacterial but not nearly as toxic as bleach.


They are now selling vinegar as a cleaner.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 18, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Chlorine is chlorine and household bleach is chlorine.
> That's you. You simply cannot remove tomato or mustard stains off a white plastic cutting board just with soap and water. I find that you like to contradict any thing I suggest as a tip. I get plenty of likes. How can you immediately rinse a cutting board if you are still using it. I have two or three going when I am preparing food which is two or three times a day. I wash up all at one time. I let the dishes soak first.
> 
> Chlorine is chlorine, so the chlorine in bleach is the same as the chlorine in drinking water and in a swimming pool. In fact, you can use chlorine bleach to treat a swimming pool or to treat drinking water.


WRONG


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 18, 2020)

Irwin said:


> So that kind of contradicts the articles that say wood is more sanitary than plastic cutting boards.


There are a wide variety of both. I bought a large plastic board years ago and every time I cut on it I cut in to the plastic as well. Wood ones differ radically in price and quality. I also have one made of hardened glass which dulls the knife every time.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 18, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> WRONG


Right not wrong.


fmdog44 said:


> WRONG


You are proving my contention.  Argue with science.
Chlorine is chlorine, so the chlorine in bleach is the same as the chlorine in drinking water and in a swimming pool. ... When chlorine reacts with water, it produces hydrochloric acid and atomic oxygen. The oxygen reacts easily with the chromophores to eliminate the portion of its structure that causes the color.


https://science.howstuffworks.com/question189.htm


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2020)

I use chlorine bleach sparingly.  It take only a small bit to remove stains on plastic cutting boards, bowls made of various materials, porcelain sinks, and more.  I probably go through a gallon every six months.  

Chlorine is chlorine is chlorine. It's a chemical element (#17 on the periodic table).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

Here is the kicker you guys... just like most everything, there will always be articles that sway one way or another, and so for home use, good old-fashioned wooden cutting boards are still best (according to this article).

https://www.misen.co/blogs/news/cutting-board-material

Personally, I love wood cutting boards. Aside from wood being non-synthetic, wood is beautiful.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

Seeing how we're on the topic of... I love this cutting board in the picture!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2020)

I use plastic and wood cutting boards.  Large wood boards for cutting and serving pizza, plastic for nearly everything else.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

Here is another beauty!


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 18, 2020)

I met someone at the hospital.  He was in a wheelchair.  He had a display going. He makes all those wooden boards and more stuff.  Just beautiful.  A lot of people were buying.  He tells me they buy a lot of the wooden boards for Christmas gifts, but what he said was that most people don't use them and they just put them on display. His boards were selling for about $300.

Yes wood is beautiful but wood and water don't go together for longevity.


----------



## win231 (Sep 18, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> So then? What the heck is your point?


Well, duh, (Mr. Nasty.)  We obviously eat what was on a cutting board.  We don't usually drink pool water.....


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2020)

@Aunt Marg, those boards are beautiful works of art.  I wouldn't use them as cutting boards though - it would feel criminal to damage them with nicks and cuts from chopping onions.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here is the kicker you guys... just like most everything, there will always be articles that sway one way or another, and so for home use, good old-fashioned wooden cutting boards are still best (according to this article).
> 
> https://www.misen.co/blogs/news/cutting-board-material
> 
> Personally, I love wood cutting boards. Aside from wood being non-synthetic, wood is beautiful.


Little did I know this topic would attract so much attention.
Your link is actually an advertising website for their cutting boards which are wood.
And I got an offer for a free knife as well.
They also say that the cuts in plastic won't self heal like wood but if you use bleach as I recommended the cuts come out clean.

This is what they have to say about cleaning them.
_The best way to clean a wood board is to scrape off all remaining food residue from the surface after each use. Then, simply hand wash with warm water and soap, and leave out to completely air-dry. Wooden cutting boards should not be submerged in water and should definitely not be cleaned in the dishwasher. _


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, duh, (Mr. Nasty.)  We obviously eat what was on a cutting board.  We don't usually drink pool water.....


Not intentionally (Mr. Mild and Gentle) but you do drink it along with whatever else is in the pool. 

The p is silent as in swimming.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> *Little did I know this topic would attract so much attention.*
> Your link is actually an advertising website for their cutting boards which are wood.
> And I got an offer for a free knife as well.
> They also say that the cuts in plastic won't self heal like wood but if you use bleach as I recommended the cuts come out clean.
> ...


It's been really enjoyable delving into the world of cutting boards on this thread.

I do believe a lot of people are remiss when it comes to oiling their wooden cutting boards.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

So, question for all.

Between the pictures of the two cutting boards I posted, which one would better appeal to you, a wooden cutting board with recessed-cut hand-holds on the sides of the cutting board, or the cutting board with the stainless handles?

Pros/cons of each?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @Aunt Marg, those boards are beautiful works of art.  I wouldn't use them as cutting boards though - it would feel criminal to damage them with nicks and cuts from chopping onions.


They really are, aren't they.

I sort of feel the same, Star, would be hard to mark them all up, but gee-whiz, are they ever gorgeous.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I met someone at the hospital.  He was in a wheelchair.  He had a display going. He makes all those wooden boards and more stuff.  Just beautiful.  A lot of people were buying.  He tells me they buy a lot of the wooden boards for Christmas gifts, but what he said was that most people don't use them and they just put them on display. His boards were selling for about $300.
> 
> Yes wood is beautiful but wood and water don't go together for longevity.


What a nice story.

Yes, I can definitely see that with more high-end cutting boards. Some truly are works of art.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 27, 2020)

gennie said:


> In toilet = be sure to rinse thoroughly before using another cleaner.  Some, when mixed with bleach, form a toxic gas.



Toxic gas?  Bleach and urine will burn your lungs.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 27, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Toxic gas?  Bleach and urine will burn your lungs.


I'm guessing that your urine is diluted considerably by the amount of water in the bowl if you haven't flushed it yet.  
I've been putting bleach in my toilet bowl for years.  I never do it unless I have flushed first because to do otherwise would be defeating the purpose of getting rid of the ring.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I'm guessing that your urine is diluted considerably by the amount of water in the bowl if you haven't flushed it yet.
> I've been putting bleach in my toilet bowl for years.  I never do it unless I have flushed first because to do otherwise would be defeating the purpose of getting rid of the ring.



I don't like bleaching the bowl because I believe the bleach harms the friendly, lovable bacteria in the septic tank.  We need them to keep chewing away on the other stuff down there.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Extracted from the web...
> 
> "In a test where food was cut on boards then not washed, the wooden boards were free of bacteria the next day and the bacteria thrived on plastic boards. Wood does have natural antibacterial properties simply through its capillary action that wicks away moisture from the surface".



That's interesting.  When I worked for the county there were  commercial kitchens (in the jails)where we maintained equipment.  We had annual inspections by Environmental Health, that banned wood cutting boards and prep tables be retired from use.   The plastic cutting boards were put in service.   But that was back in the late 80s / early 90s; I wonder what their current criteria calls for.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 27, 2020)

Nathan said:


> That's interesting.  When I worked for the county there were  commercial kitchens (in the jails)where we maintained equipment.  We had annual inspections by Environmental Health, that banned wood cutting boards and prep tables be retired from use.   The plastic cutting boards were put in service.   But that was back in the late 80s / early 90s; I wonder what their current criteria calls for.


I read one article that recommended wood for home use, and mentioned for industrial and professional use, plastic or nylon.

There must be something to it.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 27, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> I don't like bleaching the bowl because I believe the bleach harms the friendly, lovable bacteria in the septic tank.  We need them to keep chewing away on the other stuff down there.


Yep, no sewers, only septic tanks in this area....bleach will kill your resident bacteria that your septic tank desperately needs.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I read one article that recommended wood for home use, and mentioned for industrial and professional use, plastic or nylon.
> 
> There must be something to it.


We use mostly plastic mats to cut food on, although I cut pizza on wood.  The dishwashing powder(Cascade) is caustic enough to knock out bacteria.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 27, 2020)

Nathan said:


> We use mostly plastic mats to cut food on, although I cut pizza on wood.  The dishwashing powder(Cascade) is caustic enough to knock out bacteria.


There's nothing like a good pizza board!


----------



## win231 (Sep 27, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> If soap and water is good enough to kill the Covid on our skin why bother bleaching a cutting board? Bacteria doesn't last as long on hard surfaces as they does on skin.


The bacteria might live longer on a cutting board if it likes the food we're preparing on it.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 28, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> I don't like bleaching the bowl because I believe the bleach harms the friendly, lovable bacteria in the septic tank.  We need them to keep chewing away on the other stuff down there.


Forgive me.  Us city folks forget about septic tanks.  If I had one I wouldn't be using the bleach in it.  And I would be feeding the friendly bacteria.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> There's nothing like a good pizza board!


So true!  

I have several pizza boards and peels, none of which are ever used for anything else. All are washed with water and rubber scrubbies only, no soap. Same with my pizza stones. Pizza only, no soap.


----------

